# Gutted, my Betta been naughty!



## chrisfraser05 (12 Aug 2010)

My missus just went into clean my office tank for me and my siamese fighter had a RCS in his mouth 

He's been really good up to now but I think he may have been eating the babies and got a taste for them.

She's going to check if there are any adults left and move them to my main community tank.

Is a pity as it was ace seeing the red fish and red shrimp contrasting to the tank.

Heres the tank by the way,





(please ignore the background as it was a temp measure lol)

And the community


----------



## billy boy (12 Aug 2010)

I think the platys in your community tank will do the same thing    Maybe even the cory's in your betta tank would be looking at your rcs as well.


----------



## chrisfraser05 (12 Aug 2010)

The platys are fine with the RCS, there already a few in there and they're not interested!


----------



## peter1979 (12 Aug 2010)

can i ask what is the plant at the back right of the bottom tank?
Peter


----------



## chrisfraser05 (12 Aug 2010)

Its a sword. Not sure of the exact species, got it all writen down at home!


----------



## roadmaster (13 Aug 2010)

billy boy said:
			
		

> I think the platys in your community tank will do the same thing    Maybe even the cory's in your betta tank would be looking at your rcs as well.




+one.


----------



## vauxhallmark (13 Aug 2010)

That's not naughty, that's a good boy, eating up his tea! It's when he stops eating shrimp that you want to start worrying.  

(I know you were only joking!)


----------



## dan4x4 (4 Dec 2016)

this kind of raises a question, what fish can be kept with rcs?


----------



## castle (8 Dec 2016)

dan4x4 said:


> this kind of raises a question, what fish can be kept with rcs?



Nanos, I wouldn't keep a betta with shrimps personally! Especially when they reach their full size, their mouth can fit a shrimp 

CPD's
Hatchetfish (marble, pygmy)
Boraras brigittae
Dario dario
Otocinclus Catfish
Amanda Tetra

plenty more too I think


----------



## dan4x4 (9 Dec 2016)

Cool! I might come back to this. I really love the male beta fish. Definitely the most interesting fish I have kept. Not shy at all either, always used to swim to the front of the tank when I got home, expecting to be fed ha!


----------

